

A Year After Program, Under 100 Hyundais Returned - jadence
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122372379

======
jadence
FatWallet Finance discussion of the article:
<http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/finance/981895>

I think this comment really nailed it: _I never understood the program. If I
lost my job, I'd still need a car to drive to interviews._

~~~
noodle
while this is definitely a marketing angle for them, not everyone would still
need a car to drive to interviews, and not everyone could necessarily still
afford a car if they lost their job.

~~~
jadence
Certainly not _everyone_ would still need it and be able to afford it but the
fact that many people would still need their car helps to explain why so few
Hyundais were returned.

